# Sandy took second



## Kute Kitten (Sep 1, 2008)

The judge really liked Sandy and wanted to place her first but, due to her lack of 10% color as a broken couldn't. Instead she received a 2nd place. He said he really liked her.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 1, 2008)

congrats on getting 2nd sandy did good.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 1, 2008)

What a cutie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Sep 4, 2008)

She is home and very, very happy to be home.


----------

